
Twitter Data Mining Reveals the Origins of Support for Islamic State - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/536061/twitter-data-mining-reveals-the-origins-of-support-for-islamic-state/
======
jacquesm
Binary classifiers used to determine your political allegation and/or support
of some terrorist organization based on your tweets. What could possibly go
wrong?

~~~
orting
That is a good question, and one we should discuss more actively, because if
it can go wrong it will go wrong. What happens when an over eager politician
learns that "we can predict with X% accuracy if a person will do something bad
next year"? I might be cynical, but I do not expect the result will be an
increased interest in how society can help people before they do bad stuff. It
would not surprise me if instead the argument would be that extensive
surveillance is a great benefit to society because it can identify the bad
guys with X% accuracy.

------
dhimes
Link to article [pdf]

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.02401v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.02401v1.pdf)

~~~
orting
I think it is nicer if you just link to the arxiv page instead of directly to
the pdf. Then I can read the abstract before downloading it.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.02401](http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.02401)

